# Hello everyone - let me introduce myself



## mr (Jul 2, 2013)

Hi everybody!

I would like to introduce myself to this great community. 

For quite a while I have enjoyed reading here and am now looking forward to participating in some exciting and interesting discussions.

A little bit about myself:
About 4 years ago I quit my job in finance (fixed income, I have a degree in economics) and went back to school to study music/production/composition.
I started composing/producing music for some student films and then luckily was given the opportunity to provide additional music for a few German TV composers, which was and is a great experience. For the past year I worked as an in-house composer/producer for a German TV and radio station and once that job has ended I will finish my studies.

Musically I love all kinds of music, from Bach to current film music to Jazz to Top40 radio to Gospel to you name it, as long as there is a great melody, or groove, harmonic progression, voice, sound ...., I dig it 

So, have a nice day and talk to you soon,

mr


----------



## JohnG (Jul 2, 2013)

welcome! Congratulations on your work so far -- I hope you can post some of your compositions when you get the chance.


----------



## Madrigal (Jul 2, 2013)

Welcome!

Congratulations on quitting your finance job, it takes courage to venture out of the comforting nature of routine and stability. o-[][]-o


----------



## mr (Sep 15, 2013)

JohnG,

thank you for your kind words. 

You can find some of my work on my page:

http://www.markusroser.com

If you find time to listen to some of it, I am always grateful for feedback.


----------



## TMRodrigues (Sep 15, 2013)

Hello there!
Hope that being around here will continue to be a pleasant experience for you.
I know i have grown and i still do, everyday, around here.

o-[][]-o


----------

